# Foreign Body not found



## Hulah (Jan 24, 2017)

Forum, 
A patient went into the Urgent Care Center for a FB (rice or playdoh) in their right ear. (per father)
Upon exam, there was no FB found. 
The Center coded T16.1XXA FB Right ear.  Is that correct if no FB was present? 
I'm thinking Observation or Encounter for code but i'm not sure. Can anyone advise?
Thanks
Hulah


----------



## ltrue (Jan 24, 2017)

I would use Z03.89 (_observation for other suspected diseases and conditions ruled out_ since it was ruled out.  Hope that helps!


----------

